# So many 9mm choices...



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey all, first I want to say that I stumbled onto this forum about a week ago and have read and learned quite abit, so thanks alot.

The reason I'm posting is because I'm currently in the market for a new 9mm autoloader. I used to fire afew different guns back in my college days but since getting married I haven't gotten much of a chance. On a whim I took my wife to the firing range one weekend and to my shock she loved it. We're now looking for our first mutual gun. It will mostly be hers, but I'll be using it too until we can afford to get a .45 for me down the road.

At the range she rented a Glock 17 and a Sig 2022 and she's fine with a 9mm, so I started researching the newest options available and was pretty overwhelmed. Out of the two we shot we're both big Sig fans, we just couldn't get used to the Glock too much for some reason. We even fired more rounds with the Glock and then switched back to the Sig and both were more accurate and liked the feel of the Sig more. So we've been looking at our options and I think we've narrowed it down to these few, what do you guys think?

Sig Pro 2022 or P250 - We both liked the Sig 2022 alot. I like the trigger and firing speed of the Sig quite abit. We saw the P250(but couldn't fire it) and both thought it would be nice. I've always liked Sigs, but I'm pretty open. I'm not sure if the P250 being striker fire will fire more like a Glock, but I know the 2022 is solid for us.

Ruger SR9 - Seems similar to the Sig but alittle cheaper. Have heard great things about this gun from friends. I really like the look of this pistol, but have never held it in person.

Springfield XD(M) - The XDM seems kinda expensive for afew extras but my wife loves the feel of it quite about. The regular XD is nice too, but it seems so much like a Glock. Alot of people at the range that I've talked with though have said they don't like the Glock but do like the XD. It does have nicer ergonomics and comes in some nicer finishes then the others. I do like how they add in quite abit of stuff that comes with it, and the trigger on the XDM does seem very nice.

FNP-9 - Once again a gun that seems similar to some others, but abit cheaper and nice looking. Unfortunately none of these were in stock so we couldn't even hold one(much less shoot it).

So those are our top choices right now. We also looked at the S&W M&P but it seemed kinda pricey for what it was, especially for being our first.

We want a new gun that can be used for both fun target shooting at the lanes and home protection if needed. We'd like to spend $500-$600 but can flex in either way abit(especially lower!).

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

If you prefer the feel of the Sig Pro it is probably due to the single action firing style. The Glock, XDm, and Sr9 are all double action only. I would say you need to find out what you want in a gun and research the different models that fit your criteria. Then try to rent/borrow as many of the models as you can before buying.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Just buy the Sig Pro, you both fired it, you both like it a lot, and a new one is in your price range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You really can't go wrong with a Sig Sauer. Out of the others you mentioned I've not got a lot of experience with them. I have shot the FNP and the XD a little the SR9 I've not but they are pretty neat looking. I have a 40 cal version of the FNP and while I'm not a poly frame fan I do like the way it shoots. Same with the XD but not enough to make me want one. If I was picking for that lot and I wasn't thinking about the money (something I think is a really bad way to choose a handgun) I'd go with the Sig. After that the FNP being I like having a hammer over striker fired pistols.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the non-M XD-9, and I love it, and it comes in quite a bit cheaper than the new M's. I don't believe that it is really a double action pistol though....strictly speaking. Pulling the trigger does not cock the weapon, the cocking takes place when you chamber a round. It really is a single action only weapon.

Another one for your list might be the S&W M&P 9mm. A buddy of mine has one, and is really fond of it.....though I have yet to shoot it.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Magnus_yj said:


> I have the non-M XD-9, and I love it, and it comes in quite a bit cheaper than the new M's. I don't believe that it is really a double action pistol though....strictly speaking. Pulling the trigger does not cock the weapon, the cocking takes place when you chamber a round. It really is a single action only weapon.
> 
> Another one for your list might be the S&W M&P 9mm. A buddy of mine has one, and is really fond of it.....though I have yet to shoot it.


A true SAO will have a very light crisp trigger with little or no take up.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> A true SAO will have a very light crisp trigger with little or no take up.


Um.....the Sig Pro is not a SAO, it is DA/SA from factory.

Also.........the Glock and XD are not DAO.

To the original poster. I own a XD and a Glock, and they do not shoot the same.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Of your choices listed, take another good look at the S&W M&P9. To me it has better ergonomics than the Glock for around the same money. Also take a good look at the classic aluminum frame Sigs like the P226 or P229. And don't forget about the great pistols made by H&K.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> Um.....the Sig Pro is not a SAO, it is DA/SA from factory.
> 
> Also.........the Glock and XD are not DAO.
> 
> To the original poster. I own a XD and a Glock, and they do not shoot the same.


I never said the sig was a SAO. I said the reason they liked it was probably the sa trigger pull . I doubt they decocked it and fired it in da mode. In a group I would consider the Glock and the XD to be SAO as would I a Kahr or any other hammer less striker fire gun. I do realize that the trigger pull on any gun will vary. I agree with Unpecador if you found a gun in your price range you both enjoy shooting buy it.


----------



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies everyone, we both really appreciate it. 

Earlier we got a chance to go buy a large firearms store(but no range) and got to hold the Ruger SR9, FNP-9, and Sig P250. We immediately liked the SR9 and P250. The FNP-9 was nice, but didn't like it as much as the other two. I did give the S&W M&P another look, and it really is nice, I'm just not sure if the cost of that gun is worth getting over the other options around or cheaper then that price. The SR9 seemed like an amazing value, it's almost $200 cheaper for what seems like a great quality firearm.

I'm not sure what exactly it is about the Sig 2022 that we like so much, but to me it feels much better then the Glock. Mostly in the trigger, it seems to break better and it seems like it can fire quicker and more accurately(but it could be just me).

Unfortunately we're unable to rent many guns, there are only two rental places around here and they have pretty much the same selection in 9mm. The only other 9mm I haven't fired that they do have available is an XD Sub Compact, but I don't think that would be a real test of the XD's at a larger size.

I was kinda hoping I would like the Glock's because the G19 can still be concealable while the others seem kinda big. I've fired the Glocks alot, and my wife afew times now and we just aren't Glock people it seems. I would love a weapon that's not too small, but still able to be carried easily(which may be contradictory).

So right now I think our main options are Sig 2022/P250 and XD/XDM in the high end, and if we end up going with a cheaper weapon definitely the SR9.


----------



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Just an update and followup question.*

So we went out today and got a chance to fire an XD9 which felt sooo much better then a Glock to both of us. I was afraid they would feel similar but we both liked the way the XD fired much more then the Glock and some others we've shot.

One new dilemma that we ran into is that one of the range attendants recommended we get the XD in a .40 whether we go with a XD or XDM. Now I hadn't really considered this before but I'm not really sure why. What we were told is the recoil isn't much worse then the 9mm and some people actually shoot better with a .40 pistol. Unfortunately they had no .40 available in any XD models, but we did fire a HK .40 just to test the feel. My wife was fine with it, she was actually expecting it to be much worse.

So now my main decision is XD vs. XDM and what caliber. I know the XDM differences aren't so amazing that they're better then getting aftermarket pieces, but for now the extended capacity and feel of both the trigger and grip were nice, just not positive if it's worth an extra $100.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you shot the M&P 9 ?


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

Check out http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php
Their prices are great. S&W M&P9 or 40 for $469. I own one & it's a great shooter. Feels better in the hand than just about anything. XD is another great choice. I like it better than the XDM. Lots of good choices. Just take your time.


----------



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

2rott said:


> Check out http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php
> Their prices are great. S&W M&P9 or 40 for $469. I own one & it's a great shooter. Feels better in the hand than just about anything. XD is another great choice. I like it better than the XDM. Lots of good choices. Just take your time.


Unfortunately there are no places around here that we can rent the M&P9. We have shot afew of our other options, I just don't want to buy a first gun for our household that we've never fired.

We have shot the XD9 so I can kinda compare that to how the XDM 9mm or .40 will fire, and we have shot the Sig 2022, so I can kinda compare that to how the P250 would fire. Right now I'd say we're leaning towards the XD/M and just can't decide on the caliber(typical).


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

don't get the .40
get the 9mm
for one the cost of ammo is A LOT cheaper
almost all recomendations for a first gun is the 9mm
xd or xdm is a good choice
now what barrell length!!


----------



## Skip (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree with Hideit. Get the 9mm. The price of ammo is much cheaper and that translates more range time. 
I have owned both the xd9 and m&p 40. I would have to give my nod to the m&p, but that's my opinion.
Am surprised no one ever mentioned the cz75 B. Built like a tank.



Skip


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Griffon23 said:


> So we went out today and got a chance to fire an XD9 which felt sooo much better then a Glock to both of us. I was afraid they would feel similar but we both liked the way the XD fired much more then the Glock and some others we've shot.
> 
> One new dilemma that we ran into is that one of the range attendants recommended we get the XD in a .40 whether we go with a XD or XDM. Now I hadn't really considered this before but I'm not really sure why. What we were told is the recoil isn't much worse then the 9mm and some people actually shoot better with a .40 pistol. Unfortunately they had no .40 available in any XD models, but we did fire a HK .40 just to test the feel. My wife was fine with it, she was actually expecting it to be much worse.
> 
> So now my main decision is XD vs. XDM and what caliber. I know the XDM differences aren't so amazing that they're better then getting aftermarket pieces, but for now the extended capacity and feel of both the trigger and grip were nice, just not positive if it's worth an extra $100.


You are much better off with the 9mm vs the .40. One reason is the recoil is noticeably different (more) with the .40. May not be much to you, but, I'll bet your wife will know the difference. If you think that's the way to go, shoot one before you buy. Second reason is ammo cost. Quite a bit cheaper to shoot 9mm's. Less cost equals more practice. Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> You are much better off with the 9mm vs the .40. One reason is the recoil is noticeably different (more) with the .40. May not be much to you, but, I'll bet your wife will know the difference. If you think that's the way to go, shoot one before you buy. Second reason is ammo cost. Quite a bit cheaper to shoot 9mm's. Less cost equals more practice. Just my .02.:smt023


I second the 9mm over the 40S&W:

-higher capacity
-less recoil
-cheaper target ammo means more practice
-option of using +p defense ammo

and Wow!

I cannot believe a rangemaster told you the 40S&W recoil "isn't much worse" than the 9mm! (WTF???) I personally got rid of my 40 S&W primarily because of the recoil. My guess is he's going to push a specific product on you.

The 40S&W has the highest "standard" PSI of the three most popular cartridges (9mm/45ACP/40S&W). The speed at which a firearm is moving away from the explosion is directly proportional to the PSI of a round (assuming the firearm itself is relatively the same in weight when doing a comparison). This results in a very sharp recoil. It might be better understood in the following manner:

-45ACP recoil travels the most distance but at the slowest speed
-40S&W recoil travels the fastest and a moderate distance
-9mm recoil travels the least distance and at a moderate speed

Further illustration.... Let's rate recoil speed and recoil travel for these calibers on a scale of one to three, one being the least, three being dominant, and two being moderate. We'll call this "The Recoil Rating." :smt115

-45ACP gets 3 for distance, 1 for speed
-40S&W gets 2 for distance, 3 for speed
-9mm gets 1 for distance, 2 for speed

Sum up the totals:

40S&W rates 5
45ACP rates 4
9mm rates 3

The 40S&W ranks the highest, subjecting the shooting to a moderate amount of recoil distance and fastest recoil speed.

Now to be fair, there's a few things I should say here. In the grand scheme of recoil, all three of these calibers are relatively the same. None of them can really be considered as having a punishing recoil, nor can they be considered as having a significant muzzle flash, especially when compared to a magnum round. But I'd be willing to bet my next paycheck that of these three calibers, the 40S&W will be the first to cause your hand to be sore. I'd also be willing to wager a smaller amount that a 40S&W recoil could cause you to be consistently less accurate, especially after you shoot a 9mm or a 45ACP.


----------



## azranger1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I know I am new here, but thought I would put in my 2 cents...I just bought the XDm in 9mm and it is already my favorite gun. Glocks dont do it for me--I dont like the grip angle (just me). 
I think the XDm IS worth the extra $100...match barrel, 19+1 capacity, better ergonomics. If you buy something lesser just on price, if you are at all like me, you will eventually buy the one you wanted later anyway! So, if you have to save for another month and get what you want-whatever that is, do it!


----------



## tom777 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Griffon23 -- any updates? Curious as to what you ended up getting...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Depending on the weapon a 40 can be a very easily managed recoil. If you and your wife have fired the round and you liked it more than the 9mm models then it is worth the ammo cost difference. One should get what they are most comfortable with. If money was the proper defining factor we all would have must less expensive weapons. and they all would be wit the cheapest ammo.

Everyone is going to have a preference and that is going to be what they say is best. But it wont be everyone using your weapon. It will be your wife and yourself. It sounds like you are trying to do your research. That's great. Many put more effort into buying a TV and it's ...well it's just a TV. You wont call on it to save you.


----------



## patf (Apr 26, 2009)

*love 9mm*

i own several, way too many, 9mm,also 38spl, they are the largest caliber i can handle well, literaltrance was quite thorough in his explanation,i find anything larger than a 9mm i give up too much in exchange.i do have a judge but for different reasons.
have a look at s&w sigma sw9ve,my opinion best value if money is a consideration.you will get used to the trigger pull. ($340+-)
also, i love my taurus pt609,titanium.
i am new to this site but i have really seen some useful info.thanks all

pat


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

I have owned the SR9,it is a great gun for the money,I think its only drawback for me was lack of aftermarket sights,Hard for my eyes to pick up the sights quickly enough.but they are accurate.and good for the money for sure.


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally feel that u can't go wrong w/any Sig.They are very good & reliable guns.I own one & would love to be able to buy another one sometime in the near future.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Griffon23 said:


> So we went out today and got a chance to fire an XD9 which felt sooo much better then a Glock to both of us. I was afraid they would feel similar but we both liked the way the XD fired much more then the Glock and some others we've shot.
> 
> One new dilemma that we ran into is that one of the range attendants recommended we get the XD in a .40 whether we go with a XD or XDM. Now I hadn't really considered this before but I'm not really sure why. What we were told is the recoil isn't much worse then the 9mm and some people actually shoot better with a .40 pistol. Unfortunately they had no .40 available in any XD models, but we did fire a HK .40 just to test the feel. My wife was fine with it, she was actually expecting it to be much worse.
> 
> So now my main decision is XD vs. XDM and what caliber. I know the XDM differences aren't so amazing that they're better then getting aftermarket pieces, but for now the extended capacity and feel of both the trigger and grip were nice, just not positive if it's worth an extra $100.


How did the XD compare with the SR9 in ergonomics, weight and recoil? Thanks.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

The 9 is fine, and I don't think the P250 is striker fired


----------

